# What other second hand grinders could I be looking at in my price range?



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm in the market for a second hand Mahlkonig Vario and aim to upgrade to steel burrs. That being said my budget is around the £260 mark new burrs included. Although they do come round often, I haven't seen one for a while so what else could I be in the market for that is just as good but still in my price range?

Please note I'll be using this grinder for manual brewing only, v60 aeropress French press etc...

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Lawrie


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mahlkonig-Mahlkoenig-Vario-Coffee-Burr-Grinder-great-for-espresso-/281750782177?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4199a7c0e1

Is £325 - plus ebay have a code giving £50 off today so it'll be £275 - isn't that worth the extra £?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/grinders/products/baratza-virtuoso


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

But then he has to buy the steel burrs.


----------



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

But then with steel burr upgrade I'm looking at £300+...? One went for £110 on here the other day...I know that's ridiculous but still.


----------



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

There's a Virtuoso going on gumtree atm for £150...? I just love the Vario grind settings and the added addition of the upgrade to steel burrs


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I remember reading very good things about the steel burr version of the Vario. I think Baratza USA did a breakdown of the grind distribution.


----------



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

Is there anything out there in that price range for home brewing? Annoyingly I think I've just got to wait it out..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hausgrind/Lido at £130-£150. Or Feldgrind at £90 - has same 40mm burr set as Hausgrind. Very competent grinder especially for brewed.


----------



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

Yeah that's true, I've just owned a minimill for a few years now and wanted something electric as I'm getting lazy haha


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

+1 for Froggy's suggestion. The Baratzas are capable brewed grinders. You should have a look at the virtuoso, you might pick one of them up even cheaper - or the Preciso (which I have) is more or less the same I think but with micro-adjustment.


----------

